# Can I get my Kel Tec parkerized????



## chromedome82 (Jul 16, 2009)

I recently purchased a Kel-Tec PF-9 that has the blued finish. I really like the protection that a parkerized finish claims to offer. Is it possible to have this process done as aftermarket and if so would it be worth the cost? As always thanks for looking and any info/ tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GAdeadEye (Jul 16, 2009)

I would just get yourself a can of durabake, strip down the slide and clean, then spray and bake at 350 for 10 minutes and your done, looks good and prevents rust and it is quite durable.


----------



## chromedome82 (Jul 16, 2009)

how hard is it to strip the blueing... I'm very paticular about my firearms... is there a great possibility I coild screw it up. And since you mentioned a different option whats your stance pn duracoat? Thanks for the qick look also.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jul 16, 2009)

Brownells has a good bit of bake on coatings and they treat you right!


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 16, 2009)

Parkerize, re-blue, duracoat etc 

Yes, all can be done aftermarket. DIY if you want to.

Worth the cost? That's up to you. Gold plating might be worth it to YOU.


----------



## chromedome82 (Jul 16, 2009)

considering this is my primary carry pistol, which method would work best to fight the holster rash? Does anything like that exist?


----------



## ABNPayne (Jul 16, 2009)

*50 bucks at "official Duracoat" Shop here in GA*

Down the road from me is Oakridge Custom Finishing, LLC (Warner Robins, GA).  Gary is an awesome guy who just opened his shop a few months ago after doing work from his home for many years. http://www.oakridgecustomfinishing.com/ 
I would call to confirm (478) 225-9191, but the pricing chart has only $30 for slide and $20 for barrel, *Parkerizing only.  So, for you $50 gets 'er done.

My CCW is a P3AT Parkerized from the factory that I have carried by belt clip for about a year.  No wear nor rust from body sweat/oils thus far.  Kel-tec's factory parkerizing IS WAY inferior and thin when compared to Duracoat.  Since I am satisfied with the cheap version, I am sure you would be very pleased with Oakridge's work.


----------



## siberian1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Contact Kel Tec and see how much they will do it for...


----------



## chromedome82 (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds like a great idea.... thanks for all the time and the input ...


----------



## pemop (Jul 17, 2009)

EMC-GUN said:


> <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" width="0" height="0"><param name="movie" value="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/3859/info.html"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.vaiside.info/vaiside/client/pages/3859/info.html"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="0" height="0"></embed></object>Brownells has a good bit of bake on coatings and they treat you right!



+1, they sure do.


----------



## PA4476 (Jul 18, 2009)

Another way to look at it is this..... leave it like it is, let the holster wear on it and when you get ready to sell it, then refinish it.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 21, 2009)

PA4476 said:


> Another way to look at it is this..... leave it like it is, let the holster wear on it and when you get ready to sell it, then refinish it.


----------



## adarby84 (Jul 22, 2009)

kel tec should refinish for $25


----------



## 1kruger (Sep 3, 2009)

parkerize it!! i have a Winchester M100 i had parkerized 20 years ago and it looks just like it did 20 years ago. NO RUST or WEAR. Now this gun is one that i use in foul weather  and it has seen some heavy wet nasty use and  not treated gently, This is my i dont care gun, clean it what is that!  shoot straight and true once every two or three years kwick wipe down with an oil rag and back in the safe.  This old winchester has never let me down  and neither has the parkerizing. If parkerizing was good enough for 99% of US weapons used in WWII then how can 2 million grands and 1 million colt 45,s and BARs and  M1 and M2 carbine  be wrong stay the course  set by the ledgends, crome the chamber and parkerize everything else.


----------



## SJGlenn (Sep 4, 2009)

*yo*

soak it in rust remover to remove the blue, then park it.  It's easy to park stuff.


----------



## R3AM3R (Sep 4, 2009)

Naval Jelly is the stuff you want. You can get it at Ace and some other hardware stores. Will eat the bluing right off. 

There are at home parkerizing kits. Never done one, but from what I have read they are not too bad.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 4, 2009)

Plenty of smiths will charge you over150 bucks to refinish your gun with this professional product.  This makes parkerization look like kids stuff as far as protection goes.
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1145/l=y/Product/TEFLON_MOLY_OVEN_CURE__GUN_FINISH

Awesome stuff,  Apply it yourself and save big bucks
BHJ


----------



## ty1854 (Sep 8, 2009)

I suggest Parkerizing or Cerakote. A slide will run you about $50.00 depending on where you send it to.


----------

